
Why there is so many bald people in business? - kosmodrom
Are the CEOs and bosses so stressed or are they alpha males?
======
jibbed123
Well, _are_ there so many bald people in business compared to the rest of the
world?

------
krapp
It just alpha/beta male posturing. A receding hairline makes a man look old
and pathetic, but baldness can project power and virility.

